# Best boots for treestand hunting in the cold?



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

I have a pair of Danner Pronghorns with 600 grams of thinsulate. I love them to death but they don't keep my feet warm. I hate wearing heavy bulky boots, so is there anything out there that compares to the Danners in comfort but warmer.

I've also tried wearing rubber boots with 1200 grams of thinsulate, but those are a little to bottom heavy and don't keep my feet to warm. I'm not to fond of the rubber boots when I have to walk a mile or so into the stand.


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

just grow some hair on your chest and you will be fine.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Military bunny boots. IMO, nothing else will keep your feet warmer.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

boot blankets. helps keep the wind off the boots. and warms great.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Georgia Boot 1600-2000 gram thinsulate with ice piks.

Actually I have used my diet to help keep me warm. When its real cold I eat all carbohydrates, it seems like they burn up quicker and keep me warmer.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

When coyote hunting in -20 or colder, I wear a pair of Cabela's Predator Extreme boots. They have 1,200 grams on Thinsulate, in addition to a felt or wool liner. I have NEVER had cold feet on stand. They aren't the best for walking but I would rather have warm feet and be able to stay still.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I recently got a pair of muck woody max boots that I love. They seem to be lighter and more comfy then your average rubber boots. They are much more comfortable, and warm then my rocky blizzard stalkers w/ 1200 gram thinsulate.

the micky mouse boots are definately warm as well.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't stay away from this one because it's to funny. The warmest boots I have seen is my nephews. Edit: He not I, picked up a llama for $30, kept him (but named it Dolly) until his hair was nice and long in December, then made a pair of boots out of him. 
I have worn the white felt bunny boots. You can't move without sweating, but they were a lot better than the new rubber ones. They must have made the soles for skiing. I have never walked in anything so slippery as that old pair I had.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lacrosse Ice armour line of boots are hard to beat. I started with them his year for the first time and feet never got cold once!!!!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Where can a guy get a pair of bunny boots.


----------



## GrizzlyGabe (May 3, 2006)

If you are still looking for a pair of "bunny boots" or "mickey mouse" boots look on ebay and search for bata boots. they have a white pair and a black pair of the boots, the white pair are rated for colder weather and black for a bit warmer but both are still for well below zero. if i remember correctly last time i looked for a new pair they are about 40 or 50 bucks, the black boots are for like -20 below and the white boots are for like -40. hope this is helpful.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you very much...


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

I use Danner Pronghorns with 1,000gr thinsulate. For additional warmth which is almost never, I use those boot blankets.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

the down side of bunny boots is they are really clumsy... last fall I went out in the stand in the morn and my feet were freezing... temp was proly in the teens.... made it miserable in the stand... that afternoon the guys I was with had the foot warmers that stick to the toes both top and bottom so I tried them out..... that nite was the best night in the stand except I was wishing I had one of those kidney belts with the warmers in them too.... this years itll be a must.....


----------

